
Show HN: I like knowing what's being built nearby, so I made a crowd-sourced map - aschmelyun
https://builtsoon.com
======
jakecopp
Looks great! Though, why not pull buildings under construction from
OpenStreetMap like this? (just hit run) [https://overpass-
turbo.eu/s/N1l](https://overpass-turbo.eu/s/N1l)

You can just query on this key:
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:building%3Dconstruct...](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Tag:building%3Dconstruction)

------
motyar
Good idea.

But I found that anyone can upload any type of file, I just tried
[https://builtsoon.com/storage/25/alert.html](https://builtsoon.com/storage/25/alert.html)

